# SpecFic 99c sale madness. 12-13 September. Add your name for next promo



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

UPDATE:

I have made a form where you can register to be notified of the next promo, so that you don't miss my posting here:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

_________________________________________________________
In January, I got landed with an ENT promo for the 1st and to make the best of that bugger of a date, I organised a joint 99c sale with a bunch of SpecFic authors.

This time, not even ENT will have me, so I'll have to make my own promo.

Let's have another 99c sale.

Details later. First: the date? I'm thinking of running it over a weekend. Which one? When are all the kiddies back at school and swimsuits stowed?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Oooooh, I'd love to participate if any of my books meet your guidelines. Right after school starts sounds good to me. (I'm also releasing the second book in my science fiction/apocalyptic/zombie series then.)


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm running a countdown deal for a week starting Au14 to celebrate the launch of book 2. If that fall within your thingy, I'd be happy to join you if you'll have me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll need a few weeks to organise it because I want to, you know, properly organise it this time, not do everything on the fly.

I'm thinking somewhere in early September, because the kiddies in Europe will all be back at school by then.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

No worries.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd love to join in (I kicked myself for missing the last one!). However, it's my 1 year anniversary on 12th September, and I already have plans for a 99c sale that weekend. 

If that coincides with yours - I'm in! Otherwise, I'll probably have to pass.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK. Executive decision:

11-14 September.


----------



## J.J Layton (Jul 31, 2015)

Next time Gadget


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Actually (if you'll have me), I can do a manual promo by then.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Last time, I had something like 30 books (I think?) all at 99c.

I put them on a page on my blog and made some promo goodies for people to use. This is a cross promo so we'll all do our bit.

I'll do something similar with a few modifications. Watch this thread for details.

On the submission side of things:

- book must be 99c
- no minimum # of reviews, rating or any of that BS
- I'll evaluate every submission. In practice, it means that 99% of books are in. I'm not judging anything beyond presentation. Decent cover, editing, decent formatting. That's about it. I'll use the Look Inside for this.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm interested. Please keep me in the loop.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, Patty

I'd like to be considered for my fantasy book, The Chosen. I can do a cross-promo on my blog too, as well as tweet etc. I don't have Facebook though.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

There will be a site with an entry form later. I'll let you know here when it's done. 

I'll be taking entries via the form only, not from this thread.

There are a few reasons for this, nothing to do with participants, and a lot to do with me.

I'm disorganised and forget or lose things. The form sends me emails that all have the same subject line. It's easy for me to organise and quickly find all the entries. Also, all info I need will be on it, so no hunting down people all over the internet.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmm. I need a name for this thing.

Silly September Sale?
Spring Cleaning Sale?

Er...?


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> Hmmm. I need a name for this thing.
> 
> Silly September Sale?
> Spring Cleaning Sale?
> ...


I LOVE Spring Clean sale


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup, I'll apply too...sounds like a great way to put down the summer beers and pick up the Kindle!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2015)

If I can do a manual price reduction for those dates on Resurrected, I'd love to!


----------



## Leslye Penelope (Mar 10, 2014)

See you in September sale?

*shrugs*


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Bookmarking this thread. I have a new $0.99 release this month!


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like fun - bookmarking!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in unless something weird (like getting a BookBub) happens.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Paul K said:


> I'm running a countdown deal for a week starting Au14 to celebrate the launch of book 2. If that fall within your thingy, I'd be happy to join you if you'll have me.


I'm doing 99c on August 15 to release a book 2 too. We could cross promote!

OP: I'm in! :3 I'd love to!


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

I too would like to participate.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds fun. I'm interested. Bookmarking.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in other than being confused about the title of this post.  Does it include Fantasy genre?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

SpecFic = speculative fiction = science fiction + fantasy + horror + paranormal = aka "anything that's not real" (then again, fiction rarely is )


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm interested! I'd love to cross promote some of the books in you guys' digs. I guess I should read some of them.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> SpecFic = speculative fiction = science fiction + fantasy + horror + paranormal = aka "anything that's not real" (then again, fiction rarely is )


Thanks for the lesson. I'm too used to the Sci-Fi & Fantasy nomenclature that I missed this reference entirely


----------



## danielsolomonkaplan (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm in. I'm already planning on putting my books on sale around that time to coincide with the third book getting released around then.


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

I would like to participate too.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

In! Keep September Weird!


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Update:

Site now live: Site is now live: http://pattyjansen.com/promo

Please excuse typos. It's very very cold here and my fingers don't work properly.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

I filled it in and hit send, landing me back at the same page with all the fields still filled in. So, did I send it?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Paul K said:


> I filled it in and hit send, landing me back at the same page with all the fields still filled in. So, did I send it?


Grrr. That's because for some reason the form didn't register my email address. I've re-entered it. Try again. Eventually, we'll get this sorted out.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Its doing the same thing to me. No go. :/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

To pinpoint the problem, can someone enter something in the other entry form, the one for permafrees? Dummy entry is fine.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, it seemed to have been caused by the plugin. It's working now (albeit not as pretty). Don't ask me why the form is so slow. The important part of the site looks to be pretty fast.

Forget it. Now the click buttons aren't showing.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

It seems to have accepted my form now.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I have one book that's permafree now and the second book in that series will be published for $0.99 on September 8. When the form's working, may I enter the information I have for the $0.99 book now and send you the Amazon link when it's published?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

One more question. Are novellas eligible?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Shei Darksbane said:


> It seems to have accepted my form now.


This is really odd. I got it, but does it mean you're seeing the radio buttons? Because I'm not.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> This is really odd. I got it, but does it mean you're seeing the radio buttons? Because I'm not.


I submitted a form for my permafree. I saw the buttons and it seemed to have accepted my form.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Patty, I'd love to participate. Does it have to be a countdown deal (or anything short-lived)? I'm planning to set Mindguard at 99cents for a while (a couple of months or so) to coincide with launching the sequel.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The rules are all on the site, but here they are for those whose internet connections are as slow as mine is today:

Teh rulez:

Self-published or trade-published, I don’t care.
Science Fiction or Fantasy only.
No reviews necessary, but I will do a brief check of the big three (cover, blurb, sample). I will reject books with poor formatting and SPAG issues.
I only ask that the book is 99c on 12-13 September 2015. Whether that is through Select, a countdown deal, it’s always 99c or if you manually change the price, I don’t care, as long as it’s 99c on 12-13 September.
No short stories. A novel is defined as anything over 40,000 words.
At this stage it’s one book per author.
I’m doing all the work, so I’ll put my book up the top. I’m not charging anyone so I think that’s fair. I will also be appending my affiliate code to the links. Links will be set up so that one click will take the buyer to the relevant Amazon store in their region.
Yeah, Amazon only, at the moment. I would love to do other stores, but it quadruples the amount of work and man, their affiliates are a pain in the butt to deal with.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> This is really odd. I got it, but does it mean you're seeing the radio buttons? Because I'm not.


I had already filled in the boxes, it had brought me back to the same page. I just clicked it again randomly to see if it went through (without reloading first) and it went through. I have no idea. lol

No idea what you're using to take reposes, but AwesomeSurveys worked great for me (wordpress theme)


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

The clicky buttons aren't showing up for me


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> No short stories. A novel is defined as anything over 40,000 words.


Ah, darn. The book I submitted is only a novelette.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Ah, darn. The book I submitted is only a novelette.


For the first free in series that doesn't matter. For the 99c promo, I don't want people to submit short work because 99c for those isn't all that much of a good deal.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, something about these themes and plugins and Google Chrome don't seem to like each other, and I have no time to figure it all out (because I've done NO writing yet today), so I've made a really crude solution. It should work.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> For the first free in series that doesn't matter. For the 99c promo, I don't want people to submit short work because 99c for those isn't all that much of a good deal.


Oh, excellent! The novelette I submitted is free and the first in a series.


----------



## Frank Tayell (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - count me in. I'll put TALES FROM THE TANGLED WOOD down to 99 cents for that weekend.  I can promote this event on Facebook, Twitter and through my blog.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a number of entries, which I will be putting up over the next few days.

I'm making this promo about cross-promotion via mailing lists. When I have all the entries for the 99c promo, I will make some graphics that you can use. I'll probably even write a post that you can copy & paste to them.

There will also be same tweets and Facebook updates.

Right now, I need more entries.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

I just submitted a form for Resurrected! If you decide to open it up for subsequent books in a series, I'll lower the price on Insurrection, and book 3 will be out by then, too.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

I just submitted Twiceborn. Thanks for organising, Patty.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I've got a number of entries, which I will be putting up over the next few days.
> 
> I'm making this promo about cross-promotion via mailing lists. When I have all the entries for the 99c promo, I will make some graphics that you can use. I'll probably even write a post that you can copy & paste to them.
> 
> There will also be same tweets and Facebook updates.


Excellent!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've added all entries I've received. If yours is not there, I didn't get it.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Mine wasn't there so I submitted again. It said it went through (though it said that the first time too). The only thing I noticed is that the page talks about the sale being on January 1. Have I somehow got the wrong form? (I clicked on the link in your post on page 2 of this thread.)


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

I tried again, hopefully it shows up this time


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I got those entries.

Yah for the form saying 1 January. I changed the links when I couldn't get the form on the site itself to work, but forgot to change the date. 

No time now. I'll do it later.

I have about four more entries now.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

All caught up again.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you taking YA time travel?

I have a free book right now in that genre, but when I clicked on the submission link for free books, it took me to an error page.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I got an error page too.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't reproduce this error. It works fine for me.

At any rate, this is a direct link to the form: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/99c-sale-entry-form/


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> All caught up again.


Woot! That looks fantastic, Patty! I'm delighted to be a part of this.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Signed up.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Just sent mine in


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Just wanted to say thank you.

You're awesome.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> You're awesome.


Seconded! Thanks, Patti!


----------



## Al K. Line (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this. I just filled in the form. Great idea Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll do another update on the weekend.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

I want to hang out with the cool kids too.

Signed up!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Submitted. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, it's taken a while, but I think I'm all updated.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

I thought I'd entered over a week ago, but I don't think I ever got confirmation and I don't see my book, so I'll try it again. Sorry if it's a duplicate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

christinick said:


> I thought I'd entered over a week ago, but I don't think I ever got confirmation and I don't see my book, so I'll try it again. Sorry if it's a duplicate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK I got it. Definitely didn't get that one before.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Awesome- thanks!



Patty Jansen said:


> OK I got it. Definitely didn't get that one before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone should get a confirmation email tomorrow 

*keeping fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

I resubmitted mine yesterday, it's under a different name. (UF, book 1 in a series). I look forward to being involved in this.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone who is listed on the website should have received a brightly-coloured email.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Not sure if anyone else has had the same problem, but my book is listened  listed on the site, but I can't find the email.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

So how far ahead of the sale should we start the promoting on our blogs, mailing lists, etc? 2-3 days? Earlier? The day before the sale?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> So how far ahead of the sale should we start the promoting on our blogs, mailing lists, etc? 2-3 days? Earlier? The day before the sale?


This is really up to you. Personally, I find that the collective memory of the internet is about 24 hours, and that promoting a sale much sooner than that is a waste of pixels, unless you're going to repeat the announcement at the time that people can actually go and buy the books immediately.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I entered my book yesterday. Did you get it? Is it too late?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Kristy Tate said:


> Hi, I entered my book yesterday. Did you get it? Is it too late?


Yup, I got it. I'll do an update soon.

This will stay open at least until 1 September.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my email, thanks Patty


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

Can I assume that given I submitted my book twice, and have heard nothing, you found something wrong with it?

It has a professional cover, has been professionally edited, and is urban fantasy... did I miss something or?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

There are 3-4 entries that I received in the last two days that I haven't yet put up.

I'll post here when they are up.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Patty,
I have fantasy books - first in a serial and 99 cents books. I'll submit.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Page now updated.

Check your details:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/99c-books/

You can still enter until the weekend. I'll close the submissions on Sunday.


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

I submitted.   Thanks for organizing, Patty.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks again for organizing this. Can we submit more than one, or is it only one book per author?


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd love to join, too! I can do a $0.99 promo on my adult horror/paranormal novel if it meets your requirements.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Got three more entries, which I'll process a bit later.

I really don't understand why some people have problems with the first in series free form. It works for others. It works for me. I don't have time or the inclination to spend time sorting it out. I'll probably just disable the form entry link on Sunday. Meanwhile, just use whatever form works to enter your book.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a new release that will be going live on Sept 8 at $0.99.  I'm going to do a short (probably a week or 5 days) pre-order.  Can I enter it?  The form requires a link, which I don't have yet.  I'd be happy to e-mail you a copy to review, and I would get the link to you as soon as I have it.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

The email came through - thanks for time and understanding.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't closed this yet.

One thing I want to do  is harness the power of mailing lists. I have a mailing list of 3000 and will be sending this to my entire list. If someone else has a mailing list to 2000, we have 5000 readers combined. This is a very important aspect of this promo.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I haven't closed this yet.
> 
> One thing I want to do is harness the power of mailing lists. I have a mailing list of 3000 and will be sending this to my entire list. If someone else has a mailing list to 2000, we have 5000 readers combined. This is a very important aspect of this promo.


Awesome! I have a list of over 2,000 now. I just got back from vacation and checked the link. I no longer see free books. I'm assuming those will reappear during the actual promotion? (I'm involved in four promotions in the next couple of weeks and am trying to get all my ducks in a row.)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah. I'm preparing for next week and disabled some links. The free books will reappear, but the author entry forms are gone now. Expect a mailing within the next few days.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Yeah. I'm preparing for next week and disabled some links. The free books will reappear, but the author entry forms are gone now. Expect a mailing within the next few days.


Fantastic! Thanks, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

A second email has gone out to all people on the promo page.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I should have joined but getting all that on my tiny blog would have been pointless.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I just noticed I missed the sign up... Why do threads hide from me?


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my email this morning, thanks


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

I got the email  Thanks for setting up the pic too.


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, I am kicking myself for missing this. I am going to start a new thread, so I don't hijack this one. I guess since I missed the train, the train has left the station, that boat has sailed, etc., I'm going to try to start another cooperative effort. Just to let you know my good will, I linked to your promotion from my promotion page. Good luck... Hopefully, we'll all see each other in the ratings.

Anyway, if anybody else missed this train, feel free to connect with me here: http://mlkatz.com/fantasy-99-book-sale/


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't gotten the e-mail.  Did you get the link for The Fuller's Apprentice that I sent?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Angela Holder said:


> I haven't gotten the e-mail. Did you get the link for The Fuller's Apprentice that I sent?


I didn't, but I got the re-send. The info is now on the page and you should have received the newsletter.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, apparently I missed another entry, which should now have been added.

NOTE TO WRITERS:

Next time, pleaseplease make your covers standard size. No love. Me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Newsletter 3 sent. If you didn't get it, let me know. In any case, the important bit is this:

- Schedule your mailing list emails/facebook posts/tweets now.

(if you didn't get newsletter 1, I know some people didn't. It was only a confirmation. 2 and 3 are the important ones)


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> Newsletter 3 sent. If you didn't get it, let me know. In any case, the important bit is this:
> 
> - Schedule your mailing list emails/facebook posts/tweets now.
> 
> (if you didn't get newsletter 1, I know some people didn't. It was only a confirmation. 2 and 3 are the important ones)


Got it... (btw I sent you an email today, please ignore it)


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Newsletter 3 sent. If you didn't get it, let me know. In any case, the important bit is this:
> 
> - Schedule your mailing list emails/facebook posts/tweets now.
> 
> (if you didn't get newsletter 1, I know some people didn't. It was only a confirmation. 2 and 3 are the important ones)


Got it. (I thought it looked great with the red border, by the way.)


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Got it. (I thought it looked great with the red border, by the way.)


It was one of the more garish madmimi templates. Quite pretty but not something I'd use for a serious newsletter. So I was just looking for an excuse to use it


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Another update sent.

Lower your prices now if you need to do it manually.

It's a cross-promotion, and those who help will be remembered favourably for next time.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Another update sent.
> 
> Lower your prices now if you need to do it manually.
> 
> It's a cross-promotion, and those who help will be remembered favourably for next time.


Ready to go! Thanks so much for setting this up! I'll be announcing the promo in my newsletter and blog and on Twitter.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Ready to go! Thanks so much for setting this up! I'll be announcing the promo in my newsletter and blog and on Twitter.


Cool!

I've set up the promo bombs to go off tomorrow.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I've set up the promo bombs to go off tomorrow.


"Promo bombs": now that's some kind of promo.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome!

With all the newsletters, I think this will go to 25,000 people.

I managed to snatch ENT for tomorrow as well (after they turned me down earlier).

I'll send updates with whatever stats are relevant. Unfortunately, Amazon affiliates stats don't come out until a day or two later, but I'll do a wrap-up.

Last time, in January, I sold 60 books through my affiliates account. Real sales were likely to have been higher, because people reached the books in different ways. This time, the borrows will take a chunk out of the sales income as well.

I'll report what I can.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right Patty! I've got the price of my book down to 99 cents.

I'll spend a good chunk of this morning lighting the fuses of some promo-bombs aimed at Saturday. 

Here's hoping we ALL sell a whole bunch.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Newsletter has just gone out, and blog post is up. Thanks for organising this, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You're all good eggs.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

The tweets have been scheduled, the blog post has been scheduled, and the Google+ post is written ready for posting tomorrow.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone posting on Sunday?


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Anyone posting on Sunday?


I can do Saturday or Sunday for newsletter and blog, or I could do one of those on each day. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I can do Saturday or Sunday for newsletter and blog, or I could do one of those on each day. Which would you prefer?


Could you post to the newsletter on Sunday morning?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mine goes to 7000 early am Saturday (USA time)


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Could you post to the newsletter on Sunday morning?


Sure, I'd be happy to.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, Patty

Thanks so much for organising this. I've got a blog post scheduled tomorrow, I will also add a post to my Goodreads blog, and I'm a member of a few groups at bookblogs.ning so I will post there as well on Sunday. And tweet.

The only thing I can't do is a newsletter as I don't have a mailing list.

On another note, I can't for the life of me get my discount to go to 99 cents at Allromance, it keeps going to $1 instead. The normal price is $3.99 and I discounted it by 75%. I've tried various combos, but it still keeps reverting to a dollar. I have seen other books discounted to 99 cents.

I will just change the price manually to 99 cents, but the discounted version looks so much better with the $3.99 crossed out


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll throw a few promo-bombs on Sunday, as well.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

I'm posting to my blog both Saturday and Sunday. Sent you an email about that, but forgot to mention that tweets are scheduled and price is at 0.99. I'm excited! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

I've sent this out to one segment of my mailing list. I'll send to the other segment later. I'll post on twitter tomorrow.


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm going to post to the Nanowrimo Facebook group today, because promotion is allowed on Fridays.  I'll do my Facebook group on Saturday and my tiny mailing list on Sunday.


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

Blog post mentioning this is going live today with a boost on FB tomorrow.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Price is set, blog post is scheduled, mailing list email is scheduled (both for Saturday, but I can reschedule if you prefer Sunday). I haven't worked out how to schedule Tweets, so I'll do that manually. I'll also post to Reddit.

This is fun! Thanks for organising this, Patty. Here's hoping for mega sales for everyone.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

My first blog post is up. I intend to put another more detailed post up on Sunday morning.

Patty, you have done one heck of a job organizing this event. Your page just shrieks of professionalism. In fact, that's what you need to write on your next resume - I AM A PROFESSIONAL E-BOOK SHRIEKER!



Many thanks for allowing to be a part of this. I can't wait to see what the weekend will bring us.


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

I know I'm not officially participating, but I promoted this sale on my blog, along with a couple of my own books. You guys deserve all the exposure you can get.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I've got my newsletter set to go out 7am Saturday morning (Arizona time). I'll also Tweet, Facebook, Google+ during the day and put it on the front page of my site and satellite blogs.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Kessie Carroll said:


> I know I'm not officially participating, but I promoted this sale on my blog, along with a couple of my own books. You guys deserve all the exposure you can get.


Many thanks, Kessie - that is a TOTALLY COMPLETELY MAGNIFICENTLY SHOCK-AWESOME blog entry, Kessie. Really, really amazing.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I had scheduled an autopost on my blog, but Blogger decided it had better things to do.  I posted it manually today. The mailing list mailer hits later this afternoon, and I'll reblog on Sunday. Should I do my Facebook post Saturday, or Sunday?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Post on Facebook etc whenever you like. We have a couple of peeps with fairly big mailing lists, and I don't want them all posting at the same time because that might lead to server issues.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Price change done. First round of pimp'n done.

Have an anemic mailing list in comparison to some here, so will do a boosted facebook post tomorrow.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for organizing this!  I have my newsletter set to go out tomorrow to about 1,200 subscribers.  I'll also do a Facebook and blog mention this weekend.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Kessie Carroll said:


> I know I'm not officially participating, but I promoted this sale on my blog, along with a couple of my own books. You guys deserve all the exposure you can get.


Thank you so much! That's awesome!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> Post on Facebook etc whenever you like. We have a couple of peeps with fairly big mailing lists, and I don't want them all posting at the same time because that might lead to server issues.


Got it. I'll shoot for Saturday for my FB post, since if I wait until Sunday it'll be late in the day in a lot of places (I'm in California), and any stragglers might miss out.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I missed it but I did link to that promo page from my blog.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks all.

The promo should be ready to go within a few hours when I'll check the prices and turn on the tweet machine 

Please let me know if you think I goofed up somewhere and I can fix it quickly.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Price set. Newsletter ready. Blog posts ready. A few other promos lined up. Facebook and Twitter will be manual (I haven't a clue how to schedule those things.) Oh, and I've got book three ready for pre-order too (Faint!!!), which was planned before I joined the promo, but still. Woot! I did it. I survived.

Woot!

Dragging my *ss off to bed now.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

(we need a high five smiley)


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> (we need a high five smiley)


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

geronl and kessie carroll, I'm mentioning both of you in my blog post as well


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Facebook ads have been uploaded. They will take an hour or two to go live.

Duh. Whose idea was it to go out to dinner tonight?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The promo is live!

I've had nearly 400 hits on the website already, with over 300 clicks on links via the website, as well as a bunch from Twitter. Facebook advertising is coming online and I'll post to a whole bunch of Facebook groups tomorrow morning.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I should go to bed, but it's just batshit crazy to watch.

Almost 900 page visits. 550 link clicks to all your books. The affiliates account has already reported some sales.


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm promoting the heck out of this. I've also collected a bunch of my friends, listed THEIR books, so THEY'RE promoting the heck out of it.

It's like some kind of crazy pyramid scheme ...


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

Posted to my Facebook page, and asked my friends to share it.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Face book page boosted. Mailing list fired off about 2 hours ago.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

The blog post is live and has been promoted on Twitter and Google+. Separate Twitter and Google+ posts have been made. More tweets and posts to come, and Facebook groups to post to.


----------



## Krista.Cairn (Jun 13, 2014)

Greetings, I know I'm really late finding this thread, so if my book _Catalyst_ qualifies, I'd love to hear about the next one you do.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Blogged on Friday, mailing list was sent early this morning, re-blogged just now, Tweeted and Facebooked. Will FB on my personal page on Sunday. I don't have a lot of followers, but hopefully I'll get a few interested.

Oh, I need to shop too. Some good stuff there!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy cow!

It's 6.30am and I just got up. We have almost 2800 hits on the page and 1800 clicks to advertised books.

I will get beavering on my Facebook posts.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm off for dinner with my friends, but I'll do more promo later tonight.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I just want to say that you're all awesome.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The Amazon associates dashboard says that we have 162 sales from the links so far.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Kyra Halland said:


> geronl and kessie carroll, I'm mentioning both of you in my blog post as well


cool

I have put up links on Google Plus, Facebook and Twitter

Then I Tweeted once about your book too, Kyra.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> It's 6.30am and I just got up. We have almost 2800 hits on the page and 1800 clicks to advertised books.
> 
> I will get beavering on my Facebook posts.


Holy cow is right! That's fantastic!


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

geronl said:


> cool
> 
> I have put up links on Google Plus, Facebook and Twitter
> 
> Then I Tweeted once about your book too, Kyra.


thank you


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

We're up to 171 sales through the links on the page.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Apparently people who click a link to a 99 cent sci-fi-fantasy sale, are actually interested in paying 99 cents for an ebook.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Just went out to my 900 odd subscribers.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Wordpress has ticked over to the next day (not sure what time they're on).

Day 1:

3353 visits to the page
2165 link clicks

I'll keep updating the sales in the header. I think the affiliates report lags a bit.

ETA: as far as I know, the website hasn't crashed


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicknacks said:


> This is exciting! I sent out my mailing list yesterday, got a few unsubscribes  but then received several more emails from happy readers who went & checked it out
> Did the FBk & Twitter today, and seeing a small rise in rank already. Woot!


I always get some unsubscribes when I mail out, but I figure I use my mailing list as a way to let people know about me (I advertise for signups on Facebook and Twitter), and at the point someone leaves, it has fulfilled its function for that person. Those who want to stay and get awesome stuff are, well, awesome.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

Patty - In the update newsletter you sent out you asked about Google Plus. I posted in a couple of fantasy writing groups I belong to that allow promotion on Saturdays. If there's a way to tell how many people clicked on those posts, I don't know what it is, but one of them got shared a couple of times, and the larger of those two groups has over 10,000 members (of course, there's a lot of overlap between the groups). And I posted it on my own Google+ profile. So I might be responsible for some of those clicks.

I've sold 15 books so far. That probably doesn't seem like much, but I'm the prawniest of baby prawnlings and for me that's an awesome day! That's like more than a whole month's worth of sales for me. Some of it might be carryover from the ENT ad I ran yesterday (which did really well for me too), but I think most of it is from this promo. And it isn't just sales on this book, but hopefully winning new readers for the rest of my books as well. So I'm really happy! 

I try to stay away from social media on Sundays, but I'll roll out another round of tweets, etc, either before I go to bed tonight or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The sales just continue to pile up!

I can't easily judge how many each book has sold, but I'm seeing quite a number of titles with multiple sales on each page of the affiliate report. I'll attempt to down load a spreadsheet at the end of the promo, but my extent of Excel knowledge is limited to the fact that Excel spreadsheets and me should not be allowed in the same room. I'll find someone to make sense of it.

I'm also seeing sales from other volumes. 

I've so far ignored Google Plus. I'm on it, but haven't been there for the past two years.


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

I posted to Google+ between my own followers and the reshares I had an audience of some 40,000 or more, so _some_ of the clicks should (in theory) be from that. Ryan Toxopeus (A Noble's Quest) also shared there and reached a similar sized audience, so he should have had some clicks too. 

As to sales numbers I'm up to 10 so far.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I put up a link with that banner on a Google Plus group too.

I''ve mentioned it on Twitter a couple  of times

and has anyone mentioned it on all the Facebook book groups yet.... I dunno.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Sold four so far, but I'd only sold five all month before this, so I'm okay.  Will blog once more on Sunday, and will mention it on my personal Facebook page...and I just realized I forgot about my DeviantArt page. Off I go!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow. Great team work. I must admit to knowing nothing about google+. Facebook and Twitter already test my social media skills.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Judging by some affiliate reports just coming through, someone is obviously going on a hiking trip...


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Wow, those are some impressive numbers. I've had five sales so far, but my KU pages read have skyrocketed. After three weeks of a terrible slump I'm slowly climbing the rankings again. It feels nice.  Thanks, everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I wish I had been part of this. But at least I didn't jinx it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup. Very happy. My book is at #4638. It normally hovers at the 100-200K mark.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't have a mailing list, but I have been promoting this sale on Twitter, Facebook and my website  

I also ran a Book Barbarian ad today (I think that was coincidental - I took the next available Saturday and it happened to be today) so I don't know how many of my sales can be attributed to the BB ad or this promo, but I'm certainly happy with today's results  

I'll be Tweeting and FBing again tomorrow to remind people the sale is still going on through Sunday (I'm in the U.S.).


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

6am here in ye olde England. My dashboard says 37 sales for me  Thank you all for the push. I'll be doing it all again today.  My book is in the #7000s for the first time in ages.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> 6am here in ye olde England. My dashboard says 37 sales for me  Thank you all for the push. I'll be doing it all again today.


I posted to a bunch of Facebook groups, not sure how many book that would sell, they never sold any for me. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> 6am here in ye olde England. My dashboard says 37 sales for me  Thank you all for the push. I'll be doing it all again today.  My book is in the #7000s for the first time in ages.


That's awesome! Congrats, Mark!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if the free titles need a push. How's everyone else doing with their free titles? I've only had 12 downloads since yesterday. The book's been around for a while and permafree for a bit, however, and it's had a couple thousand downloads in the past...so maybe it's just same old, same old with that book. I'll have to remember next year to have KU discount days left at the beginning of September. I would have loved to reduce my fantasy novel from $3.99 to $0.99 for this, but I don't have discount or free days available again until later this month.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Some people have been pushing the permafrees. I know, I've seen their posts come past in my Twitter feed.

The focus seems to be on the 99c titles, because of the limited nature of the sale.

I intend to do more with the permafrees later, including adding more books.

I reduced my book manually for this promo, even if I'm in Select and could have (maybe) used countdown. Amazon twice unilaterally cancelled a countdown on me while taking away all my promo rights "because the book was available elsewhere" which was BS in the case of one of the titles. It had never been uploaded anywhere else. So, on a day like this not doing a countdown may cost me $30 in lost sales, but I have the peace of mind, which is worth more to me.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Some people have been pushing the permafrees. I know, I've seen their posts come past in my Twitter feed.
> 
> The focus seems to be on the 99c titles, because of the limited nature of the sale.
> 
> ...


That's great you'll be promoting the permafrees. Next year, if I get to be included in this, I should have at least four more books published plus my YA novel, so I'd have a bunch more books I could choose from to discount. I'm kicking myself so hard about my bad timing, my shin hurts.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> That's great you'll be promoting the permafrees. Next year, if I get to be included in this, I should have at least four more books published plus my YA novel, so I'd have a bunch more books I could choose from to discount. I'm kicking myself so hard about my bad timing, my shin hurts.


I realise it's too late now, but couldn't you have reduced the price manually?


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

Only two sales for me.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can direct people to the page--and they're still coming, we'll have another 3000+ views and 2000+ clicks by tomorrow morning--but I can't make them buy. I wish I could even out the sales over all the participating people, but I can't.

BTW, in the number quoted in the title, I'm not including my own book. It's hard to gauge that one because I also managed to snatch an ENT promo, so I can't compare.

There will be a report a few days or so after the promo, and I might address some points why I think some people did very well.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, Patty. I've had 13 sales, but I also had an ad with Pixelscroll, so I don't know how many sales came from that and how many from our promotion.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> There will be a report a few days or so after the promo, and I might address some points why I think some people did very well.


When is the next PattyBub?  Can I play?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Marina Finlayson said:


> I'm in the same boat, Patty. I've had 13 sales, but I also had an ad with Pixelscroll, so I don't know how many sales came from that and how many from our promotion.


I should be able to tell you, but Amazon Affiliates has just cleared the slate for the new day and I can't find where the previous day's link clicks have gone.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Have tweeted it, though I don't have a big audience. I had 25 downloads yesterday on my free-first-in-series.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

ameliasmith said:


> Have tweeted it, though I don't have a big audience. I had 25 downloads yesterday on my free-first-in-series.


If that's better than normal, awesome.

I will do more with the first free in series page when the promo is done.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> If that's better than normal, awesome.
> 
> I will do more with the first free in series page when the promo is done.


Roughly when is that, Patty? I'm currently in a pulsing free stage. It sometimes takes 5 days for Amazon to match Google.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I realise it's too late now, but couldn't you have reduced the price manually?


Oh, geez. I didn't think of that. Kicking my shins again.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Unfortunately, I can direct people to the page--and they're still coming, we'll have another 3000+ views and 2000+ clicks by tomorrow morning--but I can't make them buy. I wish I could even out the sales over all the participating people, but I can't.
> 
> BTW, in the number quoted in the title, I'm not including my own book. It's hard to gauge that one because I also managed to snatch an ENT promo, so I can't compare.
> 
> There will be a report a few days or so after the promo, and I might address some points why I think some people did very well.


Of course. I never expect sales or downloads. Exposure itself is great and I really appreciate that. I just realized something. I ran a couple of Fiverr ads and other promotions for the second book in my series. I recently had 60 more downloads of the first book which is the free one, with 12 since yesterday. I assumed most of those were from the ads for the second book, but I don't really know. It's possible some of those came from your early announcements about the SpecFic promo. Anyway, I think it's good to get as much exposure as possible and just see where it all leads.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

We've just passed 1000 page views and 800 link clicks for the day since midnight GMT. Today, a substantial percentage of clicks are coming from Facebook as the ads are starting to kick butt. I've killed the less successful ones and put more money on the good ones.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm wondering if the free titles need a push. How's everyone else doing with their free titles?


Have you checked to see if they are free in other countries?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> When is the next PattyBub?  Can I play?


We should do this (again for the rest of them) before Christmas, I won't miss the next one.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

A few minutes ago, I sent out my newsletter announcement (2,721 subscribers). Next, I'll go post some more Tweets.



geronl said:


> We should do this (again for the rest of them) before Christmas, I won't miss the next one.


Oh my God, that would be awesome!


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

There have been a lot of retweets of my book, I've sent another tweet and done another blog post. I'm fluctuating between #12 and #15 in gay fantasy books


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Annette_g said:


> There have been a lot of retweets of my book, I've sent another tweet and done another blog post. I'm fluctuating between #12 and #15 in gay fantasy books


Did you do the trick with the book cover that I mentioned in the newsletter? Because you get a lot more clicks on the link if you include an image.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Only 8 books sold so far - but I have been throwing promo-bombs all day long as well as two blog posts.

Now I have to go to a Big Deck Convention to find out if I should build myself a Big Deck or hire somebody to get a Big Deck up for me...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> Did you do the trick with the book cover that I mentioned in the newsletter? Because you get a lot more clicks on the link if you include an image.


I never had a specific Tweet for my book  So I'm having to promote it separately on Twitter from the sale.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

37 yesterday 5 today. It IS Sunday though. I find my sales always slow at weekends


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I did sell one copy of my sale book yesterday.  However, most of my subscribers already have that one since it's included in their free gift.  I did notice a few sales of books later in the series, but I'm not sure what I can attribute that to.  

I do think one of these for a free first-in series would be a great idea.  I did notice a small bump in my free downloads yesterday.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not in this, but what a wild ride.  I retweeted something about it that Robyn had on his blog and it got retweeted by our own Sever so I think you all are getting the exposure part.  Being a first time, I think Pattybub may be a very interesting thing if done quarterly or some other such event as folks will come to look forward to it (and Amazon's Select allows the promos once every quarter (well 90 days)).


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Being a first time, I think Pattybub may be a very interesting thing if done quarterly


Pattybub - ha! But this isn't the first one, there was one back in the spring (which I missed).

I've had 23 sales yesterday and 6 so far today, but a few of those are from my other promotional efforts, I think (I've got all my books on sale to celebrate my anniversary).


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I got over a hundred downloads of my free book yesterday. I tweeted and posted in FB and sent out a newsletter. Got a few unsubscribes (Boo on them!). My downloads have fallen down to about 20-30 a day. So it's nice to have such a spike.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

geronl said:


> We should do this (again for the rest of them) before Christmas, I won't miss the next one.


That would be awesome. Or maybe right after Christmas, so people can spend their Amazon gift cards and load up their new gadgets.

I know this is an awful lot of work for you, Patty, so if there are things people can help with to make it possible to do this again, I'm sure lots of us would love to help out!


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> If that's better than normal, awesome.
> 
> I will do more with the first free in series page when the promo is done.


Yes, much better! I was rolling along at about zero to four a day.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Kyra Halland said:


> That would be awesome. Or maybe right after Christmas, so people can spend their Amazon gift cards and load up their new gadgets.
> 
> I know this is an awful lot of work for you, Patty, so if there are things people can help with to make it possible to do this again, I'm sure lots of us would love to help out!


This. I'd love to do it again. And help out, too.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I had 7 sales yesterday and 4 today so far, which is better than the usual 1 or 2 that trickle in.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Three sales today - all in all I would call the event a success for myself. Not huge - but satisfactory.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Three sales today - all in all I would call the even a success for myself. Not huge - but satisfactory.


Well worth the price of admission, then?


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh heck, I would have paid double!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

We are creeping tantalisingly close to 500 sales made through this page with a few hours left to go!


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had six sales and some freebie grabs, so I'm happy! Not bad for not even being part of the main promo. :-D


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've gotten 36 sales in total since September 12, plus an additional eight sales when the price change took effect a day before the promo. Went pretty well for me.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm starting to see more downloads of my free book today. I'm up to 19 downloads since the SpecFic promotion officially launched, 67 downloads total in the past week. Since yesterday, I've also started seeing pages read in the second book in the series. I'm very happy with this.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Timothy L. Cerepaka said:


> On Amazon, I've made 29 sales since the 11th.
> 
> And, though I can't be sure, I think this sale must have also helped my Apple sales, because I made 4 sales through D2D as well, which totals to 34 sales overall. This is great because I've been struggling to gain traction on Apple for ages. Hopefully this will lead to more Apple sales later.
> 
> Pretty happy with how this promo has turned out overall. I'd definitely love to do another one sometime.


I just noticed that my 99c title shows in your book's also boughts. People clicking on the links must be buying multiple titles.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Up to five sold today, and for a prawn like me, it's the best unit sales day I've had since my promo runs in July and August. Sweet! 9 total sold in 3 days.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy batshit!

It's Monday here and I'm trying to finish a novel, but things are going a little bit crazy here.


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

Sold ten in two days, five of them today, which makes it bigger than my prawny launch day. Pages read are chugging along too. I didn't run any other promos because I wanted to see how this one went, and I'm very pleased with the results. I'd definitely be interested in doing it again sometime and helping out any way I can.

I might be one of those responsible for the also-bought activity. I found myself unable to check on the promo page without buying a book or five. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I sold 23 on Saturday and another 23 on Sunday, and still registering a trickle of sales this morning. That's a really good result without any paid promo. The book is lingering around 10K in the rankings.

I'm a very happy camper.   Thank you, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, it's done.

I'll leave my book 99c for a few more hours and raise the price again, after dinner or so.

I'll write a report when the affiliate data are added to my account. I might wait one extra day because there are always stragglers.

Meanwhile, I have a novel to finish.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

63 for the complete promo weekend


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm so...


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

17 sales on Saturday, 28 yesterday and down to 3 today 

I have a few promos lined up this week so I am keeping the price at 99 cents until the 18/19, hopefully will get a few more sales there too.

A big thank you to Patty for organising this.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

My best guess is 18 sales and around 2300 pages reads (which will probably increase as there always is a little lag between promos and page reads. And my rank at one point was higher than just sales alone would have gotten it.) I'm seeing some sales and borrows on book two. Oh, and I have 9 units on my new pre-order, likely unrelated but still made me smile.




It was fun working with and promoting other authors. I totally admit to being a touch too spammy on Twitter, but oh well.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow! You all are killing it! Congratulations!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Nice uptick in sales - thanks so much for organizing this Patty!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

12 sales during the course of the promo, which considering I was running dry before that, means it was a good return. It beat the crap out of a bknights $0.99 promo I did recently (to their credit, they refunded the money I paid because it performed so poorly). I'm in for any future Patty Promos. Thanks for all your work putting this together!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks all for the stuff you did.

I will write and send a more detailed report to the list. 

I'm thinking about the next one, possibly 5-6 December.

Let me know any comments, suggestions or whatever.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Thanks all for the stuff you did.
> 
> I will write and send a more detailed report to the list.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. I'll have at least three more books published by then and I'm going to hold off reducing some of my higher-priced books until then. I'll be happy to help out again with a newsletter announcement, tweets (I now know how to add book covers to tweets), etc. If other people in your next promo want to send me book covers, I could even tweet using other authors' book covers.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Patty Jansen said:


> Thanks all for the stuff you did.
> 
> I will write and send a more detailed report to the list.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if you could somehow feature links to non-Amazon stores, like Kobo, iBooks, etc.

Of course, that might be too much work, but if you could figure out how to do that, that'd be great.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Timothy L. Cerepaka said:


> It would be nice if you could somehow feature links to non-Amazon stores, like Kobo, iBooks, etc.
> 
> Of course, that might be too much work, but if you could figure out how to do that, that'd be great.


I tried. Totally too much work.

Also, it necessitates another step in between the promo page and the retail page. I'd need to format individual pages for each book so that I could have all the links displayed. I'm sure there are ways you could do that on one page, but I'm not a web developer and if it can't be dropped into a wordpress template page, it ain't happening.


----------



## TLC1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Post deleted.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm definitely up for doing this again. December would be great!


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for this thread, Patty, and all your work on this. I hope to have my first novel ready for sale by December, so I will keep this marked.


----------



## Greg Dragon (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks again for the opportunity Patty, my permafree got a boost in downloads and a few went on to pick up the following 4 books.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for putting this together, Patty.

For my temporarily-permafree first in series, I got 25 downloads on Saturday and 45 Sunday, which is way up from my usual 0-4/day, probably a total of 65ish extra downloads.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm definitely up for it. I think I'll try sci-fi next time


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm still getting sales. Just today, someone went through the page and bought every single book!

Meanwhile, you should all have received a newsletter with a link to a form with a short survey and where you can indicate your interest in the next promo. I'll be migrating the list to another email list service provider.

In general, reactions have been pretty good. 

Some suggestions have included links to non-Amazon sites and separating out SF and Fantasy.

Linking to non-Amazon sites is really too much of a pain in the butt for not much gain.

Separating out SF and Fantasy: I'll give this some thought. On the current page, the book order is determined by cover width/height ratio. Seriously. I have a web developer question about this that I'll ask separately (basically: why won't wordpress do what I frakkin tell it to?)

I'm not sold on the separation. I think many people read both. 

I will, however, ditch the current site's theme and shop for something else.


----------



## TraciLoudin (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Patty! I found out about this on Sunday and promoted it on Google+ after I saw Ryan Toxopeus mention it. I've also been enjoying your self-pubbing tips newsletter thus far. 

I'd love to join for the December promo! I agree separating scifi and fantasy isn't worth it, but I'm biased, as I specifically write in the gray area between.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I have made a form where you can register to be notified of the next promo, so that you don't miss my posting here:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/pattys-author-promo-signup-page/


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't separate the genres. As you say, many DO read both, but more to the point you saw someone buy every single book today. That indicates the power of visibility and cross promo to me. Separating the various genres is more work, gives my subscribers a choice of links to click (never give too many links and choices, because people tend to click none when there are options) and it does a disservice to smaller genres.

I vote no (I know we aren't a democracy, but there you are) Patty is supreme leader


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think I will separate.

I think it's dangerous to assume what people will or won't like.

A little anecdote.

I had a stand at a SFF film festival. An older guy with jam-jar-bottom glasses comes up to me with his wife. He starts extolling the virtues of science. He knows that I worked in science and he appreciates scientific accuracy in his fiction. We talk about science for a bit.

After a while, he looks at my books. He picks up my killer-brick fantasy trilogy (which has zilch scientific accuracy) and he says "That looks interesting. I'll have that."


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I have made a form where you can register to be notified of the next promo, so that you don't miss my posting here:
> 
> http://pattyjansen.com/blog/pattys-author-promo-signup-page/


Thanks, I signed up. I want to be one of the cool kids next time.

I did break the top 100 in fantasy --> romance with my Countdown Deal. I credit that to some of the more affordable promo sites (i.e. ENT and Book Gorilla), plus my own FB and Twitter. I'd love to cooperate next time.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

The promo was very good for me, indeed!And my subscribers liked it too! Thanks Patty. I am definitely up to the next promo plus I'll have a new book released by then. Thank Goodness, I checked this post cause like most Gmail users, I forgot to open my spam folder. By the way, Patty, I asked you directly in am email to you - what was the FB targeting you used?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Just signed up! I'd love to play next time.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Antara Man said:


> The promo was very good for me, indeed!And my subscribers liked it too! Thanks Patty. I am definitely up to the next promo plus I'll have a new book released by then. Thank Goodness, I checked this post cause like most Gmail users, I forgot to open my spam folder. By the way, Patty, I asked you directly in am email to you - what was the FB targeting you used?


I had a couple of ads, each with a bunch of fairly closely-related authors in the same subgenre. Funnily enough, the ad with all the old dead SF guys (Asimov, Heinlein etc.) did the best, but SF didn't sell any better than fantasy. I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I had a couple of ads, each with a bunch of fairly closely-related authors in the same subgenre. Funnily enough, the ad with all the old dead SF guys (Asimov, Heinlein etc.) did the best, but SF didn't sell any better than fantasy. I don't know what to make of that.


The dead guys do best for me as well... for clicks, but not sales. I think it means there are a lot of hopeful readers looking for classic scifi. They're hoping to recapture their original feeling of wonder when first reading those dead authors back in the day. Maybe us newbies don't stack up, who knows?


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll sign up for the next one as soon as I decide which book to use for it.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I signed up.


----------



## fantasy-writer (Dec 12, 2014)

For the December promo, is it all right to submit book 2 in a series?


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Where is the sign up for the next one?


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I personally found that to combine a few smaller authors performs worse than one mega popular like j. K. Rowling. It turns out other indie fantasy authors did great with her too. Milking the most popular ones!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Salvador Mercer said:


> Where is the sign up for the next one?


http://pattyjansen.com/blog/pattys-author-promo-signup-page/


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Found it and subscribed, thanks!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Subscribed; thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!

Someone needs to KILL THIS THREAD, fast!

The links are all wrong.

Go here. Use the links on that page. PLEASE no more linking to any URLs that have the word "blog" in them. Pretty please.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!
> 
> Someone needs to KILL THIS THREAD, fast!
> 
> ...


New link?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Awesome, thanks!


----------

